# Sandy point



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Just came in from Sandy point , nothing more than tiny spots and one 7'' perch and wasted 1 doz bloodworms anyway was a beautiful night to enjoy 
If you can recall last year we had jumbo spots all over, the best in years I was thinking if they came in to sparn last year why we have so many tinies around now, they are all over the place :fishing:


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

supercast said:


> Just came in from Sandy point , nothing more than tiny spots and one 7'' perch and wasted 1 doz bloodworms anyway was a beautiful night to enjoy
> If you can recall last year we had jumbo spots all over, the best in years I was thinking if they came in to sparn last year why we have so many tinies around now, they are all over the place :fishing:


I was out there Friday night as well, I think a lil to the right of the point caught only 7 croaker, 1 baby striper, and one white perch, but 2 of the croakers were 16 inches so that was coo all my hits was on squid actually came home with bloodworms... also tried cut-bait no takers... was a excellent night to fish like u stated...


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*fish snatcha*

At what time they started to bite 
thanks


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I also went early Sat morning. Got there at 3am. Couple of small stuff then rght about sun up I had a couple good size croaker 11''-12''. Not much for the restof the morning except for some perch maybe 6'' to 10'' that I didnt want to keep. Tried tossing out some spot that I caught in hopes for a blue but didnt happen. HOw easy is it to catch blues from the beach at SPSP?


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

also, ALL of my fish came on my 8' rod and non on the 12' rod that I was casting further out.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I was out SPSP jetty by the marina with a buddy on SAT 11PM- SUN 3:30AM. We got 2 eels while setting up our second rod. Nothing bite except for tiny spot (stealing your bait) until 3Am. The water got pretty violent at 3AM. We were about to packup and leave, but then a nice 16" croaker hit my pole so we stayed. We managed to reel in 3 more croakers 13"-15". At 3:30 AM we ran out of bait so we left.

Bait used:
BW- spots, I then used spot to catch bluefish, but no luck.
Squid- no bite.
Shrimp- 4 croakers and 2 eels

Good luck all.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

supercast said:


> At what time they started to bite
> thanks


umm I was set-up by 8:00 pm I guess the striper hit like 2 mins after one line was in water.. croaker was hitting my line prob between 9 pm - 1 pm .... high tide came in at 3 am (so i was expecting the action to pick up, really nothing went down when high tide came in I think I caught my last two at like 4:30 am.. I left at maybe 6:30 am Sat or better yet whenever the park was about to officially open for swimmers because park police told me I had to move because I was a couple feet past the "no fishing area" so I prob really left at 7 am..

What was funny too me the hits weren't that big, but every time I reeled it in ended up being a decent size croaker while thinking I had a small fish on the line... I'm used to croakers hitting my line a lil harder then they was hitting on Friday


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

BerserkCaster said:


> I was out SPSP jetty by the marina with a buddy on SAT 11PM- SUN 3:30AM. We got 2 eels while setting up our second rod. Nothing bite except for tiny spot (stealing your bait) until 3Am. The water got pretty violent at 3AM. We were about to packup and leave, but then a nice 16" croaker hit my pole so we stayed. We managed to reel in 3 more croakers 13"-15". At 3:30 AM we ran out of bait so we left.
> 
> Bait used:
> BW- spots, I then used spot to catch bluefish, but no luck.
> ...


in the morning time I was about to fish the jetty for the first time one closet to the bridge I guess.. is that were u was at? Also how far do you go down on the jetty looks like its extends pretty far out in the water.. and I also thought people was throwing lures fishing from the jetty, I wanna try that area one time soon...


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

@ Fish Snatcha. I walked all the way out to the end. I have a habit of trying to throw my rig as far out to the bay as possible. Don't ask me y because I don't even know y either Hahahaa. I tried lure at the jetty a few times, but I have never caught anything. Maybe, it is just me because I am still pretty new with using lure. I am also new with baitcaster reel, which I will give up soon because I spend more time fixing the backlash than fishing time.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> How easy is it to catch blues from the beach at SPSP?


If they're there, they'll readily take cut bait (spot).


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

BerserkCaster said:


> @ Fish Snatcha. I walked all the way out to the end. I have a habit of trying to throw my rig as far out to the bay as possible. Don't ask me y because I don't even know y either Hahahaa. I tried lure at the jetty a few times, but I have never caught anything. Maybe, it is just me because I am still pretty new with using lure. I am also new with baitcaster reel, which I will give up soon because I spend more time fixing the backlash than fishing time.


yea i am like that too I just feel better being in deeper water I would had rather bottom fished from the jetty because even though I have a good amount of lures I'm still kinda new in using them .. so maybe next time I'll try the jetty prob not at night (lol) since I don't know what it's quite looking like over there and space wise yet..


----------



## dreadK (Oct 10, 2009)

supercast said:


> Just came in from Sandy point , nothing more than tiny spots and one 7'' perch and wasted 1 doz bloodworms anyway was a beautiful night to enjoy
> If you can recall last year we had jumbo spots all over, the best in years I was thinking if they came in to sparn last year why we have so many tinies around now, they are all over the place :fishing:


Funny no large spot...no sizeable bluefish...probably just a coincidence....I wonder if the boat guys are into large spot and/or larger bluefish yet...maybe the ocean guys?....


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

I was on my kayak on Saturday and hit everything from good sized perch and spot, to stripers and blues. Mostly smaller spot (but that's what I was looking for) and some bigger ones up to 12" in the mix. Also, some nice white perch, really all you could ask for. You could feed the whole beach if you were out for the whole day. The blues were pretty small but a blitz would bring some up to about 16". We also caught 12 stripers between me and a friend. Didn't keep any but they were all between 18"-24". If I were you guys I would focus on live lining those micro spot from shore. If how they are biting at the bridge is any indication I'm sure you guys will pick up a few. If someone does this let me know. I think I'm going next Sunday to try this with my girlfriend since I don't have 2 kayaks.


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

Just in case you were wondering how to casually live-line spot from a place like sandy point. I would use breakaways far-out-rigs. http://breakawayusa.com/shop/rigs.htm 
But you could just tie something similar without their fancy shock-doodad (although that doodad does wonders for making awkward baits, like a live spot, aerodynamic enough to get some good distance) There's a video somewhere that has good info about the rig, maybe even somewhere on this site.

I used them in NC with live 3" mullet in the surf and they worked beautifully. For a spot it should work about the same and I'd use a 4-6oz weight (but that's just for my rod). I'd hook em right up through the nose. That's how I do it on the kayak and it works well. Alternatively a lot of people like a treble in the back.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

FISH SNATACHA
Were you to the bay brigde or the lighthouse since you mentioned you were in the swiming area , the reason I asked I fished before the lighthouse and always done well but for the past weeks it seems dried up or may be I am leaving too early 12-1am 

thanks


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

Fish Snatcha said:


> ...I left at maybe 6:30 am Sat or better yet whenever the park was about to officially open for swimmers because park police told me I had to move because I was a couple feet past the "no fishing area" so I prob really left at 7 am..


thats hilarious to me considering DNR does nothing to the swimmers swimming in the "no swimming" area...

there is always people fishing/swimming in the smallcraft area and families swimming in the fishing area...shoot, the damn sign is in 2 languages now...

i guess DNR cant read them either?


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Down at sandy point now 11:30 been here 4 n hour nothing but crabs bittin . Set up on the left side of the point there are a few guys on the right side. Got shrimp n squid got all nite post late bout n hour or so


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

dreadK said:


> Funny no large spot...no sizeable bluefish...probably just a coincidence....I wonder if the boat guys are into large spot and/or larger bluefish yet...maybe the ocean guys?....


pretty much all the boaters out there are catching small spots left and right.


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

out4thebig1 said:


> Down at sandy point now 11:30 been here 4 n hour nothing but crabs bittin . Set up on the left side of the point there are a few guys on the right side. Got shrimp n squid got all nite post late bout n hour or so


I was there last night, from 7:30 til around midnight. Tried a variety of bait and hook sizes, Nothing, Big "0". Lots of nibbles, I'm assunming from the baby spot. I'll be trying again tomorrow night, hopefully it gets better.

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

rarod58 said:


> I was there last night, from 7:30 til around midnight. Tried a variety of bait and hook sizes, Nothing, Big "0". Lots of nibbles, I'm assunming from the baby spot. I'll be trying again tomorrow night, hopefully it gets better.
> 
> Enjoy and have fun!


It's bout 1;30 still nothing but a horseshoe crab tide comning in no one here but me is that a sign!!!!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

1:40 first croaker bout 14" on shrimp


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*baitercaster backlash*

I fished with lots of people using baitecasters and they spent more time fixing than fishing , best of luck to them but it is not for me


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

supercast said:


> FISH SNATACHA
> Were you to the bay brigde or the lighthouse since you mentioned you were in the swiming area , the reason I asked I fished before the lighthouse and always done well but for the past weeks it seems dried up or may be I am leaving too early 12-1am
> 
> thanks


closer to bay bridge but if I walked like 15-20 yards to my left I would have been in the fishing area.. I was one of the last people fishing off to the right in that line of fishermen


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fish Snatcha said:


> closer to bay bridge but if I walked like 15-20 yards to my left I would have been in the fishing area.. I was one of the last people fishing off to the right in that line of fishermen


Stayed for a couple of hours tonight, mosquitoes galore. I just couldn't keep them away...I had to leave. Where are all the fishys?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

rarod58 said:


> Stayed for a couple of hours tonight, mosquitoes galore. I just couldn't keep them away...I had to leave. Where are all the fishys?



last weekend was my second time out there so i'm not very experienced at SPSP.. last time I fished I was at the no fishing sign was pretty much were I was stationed at right of the point I guess.. I did ok their.. and all the way to the left of the point my very first trip out...


----------

